# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Xiaomi Redmi 5 vừa lộ ảnh báo chí đẹp mắt

## doanhson91

Ảnh minh họa
Sau những thông tin, hình ảnh về Redmi Note 5 thì bây giờ chúng ta đến với một smartphone khác, đó chính là Redmi 5 với thiết kế nhỏ gọn hơn.

>>> Xem thêm : Xiaomi Redmi note 4x chính hãng ,xiaomi mi 5x giá siêu tốt

Theo GSM Arena, giống như Redmi Note 5, Redmi 5 cũng đi kèm với màn hình 18:9 theo xu thế của năm 2017. Hình ảnh lần này của Redmi 5 đã bị rò rỉ bởi một nhà mạng tại Trung Quốc nhưng sau đó nó đã nhanh chóng bị gỡ xuống.
Xiaomi Redmi 5 lộ ảnh báo chí đẹp mắt
Ảnh báo chí của Redmi 5
Redmi 5 sẽ có màn hình 5.7 inch với độ phân giải HD+, có thể là 1.440 x 720 px. Bên trong máy là vi xử lý Snapdragon 625, có 4 GB RAM và 64 GB bộ nhớ ROM.
Redmi 5 trang bị camera 12 MP ở mặt sau, máy ảnh 5 MP cho selfie. Dường như điện thoại vẫn sử dụng cổng microUSB cùng thỏi pin 3.300 mAh.
Dự kiến, Redmi 5 sẽ có mặt trên thị trường vào ngày 10 tháng 12. Giá bán của máy được tin sẽ ở mức 211 USD (khoảng 4.7 triệu đồng).
>>> Xem thêm : iPhone 6 cũ đẹp như mới, nguyên bản100% , Xiaomi redmi note 5a Prime giá cực sốc

----------

